# Plowers wanted: Chicago Suburbs



## Xpert (May 12, 2001)

We are currently looking for experienced plowers who own late model plow trucks or skid steers. Plows must be either Vee, Blizzards or straight blades with box wings. Routes around the O'hare area, Northwest suburbs, and Western suburbs. Hours and routes are flexible. Top pay based on ability and equipment. If interested please call Keith at 708-453-2865.


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow have insurance also have experience with heavy machinery.........will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need

help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------

